# Sleeping in litter Tray?



## i<3hedgies (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi, my hedgehog hachi has been sleeping in his litter box...i want him to stop becasue hes getting all dirty and poopy. if you could help plz?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Not much you can do other than taking out the litter box.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Make sure he has a shelter to sleep in other than the litter pan in his cage. Could you please list what your hedgie's cage contains?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Sometimes, our loving hedgies just LOVE to do what we don't want them to do. There are a few here who's hedgies just LOVE to sleep in litter boxes. There's not much you can really do, besides what Larry said and take out the litter box completely. I'm sure there's at least one picture floating around on this forum of a hedgie sleeping in their litter box. 

One thing you could try, is putting fleece strips into your hedgie's igloo. As they do like to dig and burrow, this might entice them to sleep in their igloo instead of the litter box.


----------



## i<3hedgies (Apr 25, 2010)

CoxMD said:


> Make sure he has a shelter to sleep in other than the litter pan in his cage. Could you please list what your hedgie's cage contains?


Ok i have a wheel, litter pan, igloo, sleeping bag in igloo, 2 bowls, a toilet paper roll, and some toys


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Immortalia said:


> One thing you could try, is putting fleece strips into your hedgie's igloo. As they do like to dig and burrow, this might entice them to sleep in their igloo instead of the litter box.


That is a great idea


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Your hedgie may actually dislike having the sleeping bag in the igloo. My Quillamina won't go into her cube (weird hidey-hole, I know, but that's what she came home with and she likes it) if there's any kind of fabric in there. I tried putting down a cloth in there once to keep her warm, and she just gave me this look as if to say 'Are you kidding me, Mom?'

Just a thought, maybe Quillamina's just picky about what I put in her house.


----------



## TheHedgehogGob (Jul 30, 2009)

My hedgehog, Rorschach is doing exactly this! I don't know if I should be worried, because he didn't used to sleep in the care-fresh part of his cage, but now he sometimes go there to sleep, specially after bounding time 

It's been a little more warm here, and it's the first spring-summer I had him (he's going to be a year old in a few months) should I be worried about him? Or this is just a new hedgehog traith?...


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

TheHedgehogGob said:


> My hedgehog, Rorschach is doing exactly this! I don't know if I should be worried, because he didn't used to sleep in the care-fresh part of his cage, but now he sometimes go there to sleep, specially after bounding time
> 
> It's been a little more warm here, and it's the first spring-summer I had him (he's going to be a year old in a few months) should I be worried about him? Or this is just a new hedgehog traith?...


It may be that he wants a cooler place to sleep is all. If you're also using a sleeping bag or something heavier in his igloo, you could try replacing it with fleece strips, or a lighter fabric that won't shred and see if he'll return to his normal sleeping spot. Also, I just have to say, I LOVE your hedgehog's name.


----------



## TheHedgehogGob (Jul 30, 2009)

Lilysmommy said:


> It may be that he wants a cooler place to sleep is all. If you're also using a sleeping bag or something heavier in his igloo, you could try replacing it with fleece strips, or a lighter fabric that won't shred and see if he'll return to his normal sleeping spot. Also, I just have to say, I LOVE your hedgehog's name.


 I'm gonna try the fleece stips, because I'd just love to see him sorrounded by them!

Oh, you're so sweet Lilysmommy! It is a curious name, isn't it?  I endessly amused when my friends ask me about my little one on the chat, because they don't know how to write it xD so far he has been Rorsash, Rorcha, or just (and my favorite) Rory!! XD

 Thank you for your comment! I'll let you know if I get Rory lol to sleep in his usual spot!


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

My Syvlie sometimes does it. Sometimes it's because I've changed something in her cage (like washed her fleece strips & shirt in her hidey hut), sometimes because I woke her up during the day to give her medicine & she's gone to the back corner under her wheel to sleep cranky afterwards, sometimes because she's a just a hedgehog doing what hedgehogs due to make up worry and wonder.


----------

